# Viper 791XV W/Flashlogic flcan problem!



## AKAMacC (Sep 21, 2011)

Hello everyone. I am having a horrible problem with my alarm and remote start, and winter is on its way where I live. So I have a 2010 Dodge Charger SXT with a Viper 791xv alarm and a Flashlogic FLCAN for the bypass. I had one of my buddys install it who works at best buy for that stuff. Now it's weird. sometimes it works and sometimes it doesn't. My main problems are it forgets the tach and wont start the car after 3 or 4 attempts. and when i unlock/unarm the system sometimes it only unarms the alarm. the door does not unlock (I have to unarm the alarm again to unlock the car, meaning hitting the unlock button 4x). 
Now when I teach it the tach it seems to work regardless how many rounds I test it. but say I go to bed and it starts acting up again in the morning. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

AKAMacC said:


> Hello everyone. I am having a horrible problem with my alarm and remote start, and winter is on its way where I live. So I have a 2010 Dodge Charger SXT with a Viper 791xv alarm and a Flashlogic FLCAN for the bypass. I had one of my buddys install it who works at best buy for that stuff. Now it's weird. sometimes it works and sometimes it doesn't. My main problems are it forgets the tach and wont start the car after 3 or 4 attempts. and when i unlock/unarm the system sometimes it only unarms the alarm. the door does not unlock (I have to unarm the alarm again to unlock the car, meaning hitting the unlock button 4x).
> Now when I teach it the tach it seems to work regardless how many rounds I test it. but say I go to bed and it starts acting up again in the morning. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


 You both like football? Invite him over one day when hes not working, have beer handy tell him its to watch the game! Then when he gets there, have yer head under the hood of the car. 
Sounds to me like the connections are not the best, like if he used T-taps they may be corroded or just not the right one for the wire its on. here's a link to one I just advised on this same issue, See if this helps you out 

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f257/viper-5901-unit-losing-connection-601921.html


----------



## AKAMacC (Sep 21, 2011)

He soldiered the connections, it pretty nice and clean under the dash. I am thinking if I just hard wire the tach I should be good. and at some point re-program the flcan. I was wondering if anyone could help me with the wiring diagram/instructions for wiring the tach.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

AKAMacC said:


> He soldiered the connections, it pretty nice and clean under the dash. I am thinking if I just hard wire the tach I should be good. and at some point re-program the flcan. I was wondering if anyone could help me with the wiring diagram/instructions for wiring the tach.


 Here's a link to the site, If you would post back the info to help others. 
Thanks!
Car Alarm, Car Stereo, Mobile Video, and Cruise Control Info for Installers


----------



## AKAMacC (Sep 21, 2011)

Thanks for the post. but a 2010 charger is not listed. I googled it, and the diagrams I find do not show a tach wire. 12v+ wires and door wires. my buddy says I wire it to the block. any idea what that means?


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

AKAMacC said:


> Thanks for the post. but a 2010 charger is not listed. I googled it, and the diagrams I find do not show a tach wire. 12v+ wires and door wires. my buddy says I wire it to the block. any idea what that means?


 This is from a 2007 charger


> Speed Sense DARK GREEN/BROWN (AC) IN HARNESS AT VEHICLE TRANSMISSION


 What he may have been talking about, is if you find the coil package, use a test light and find the blinking wire. You maybe able to use it, be WARNED if you prob these wires you can get one hell of a shock from the coil package!! Nobody lists tach any more, its listed as VSS=vehicle speed sensing or speed sense.


----------



## AKAMacC (Sep 21, 2011)

thank you for the warning! so the speed sensor wire i should watch out for or the coil package one? I'm assuming I take my center console apart where my shifter is and look for a dark green/brown wire and soldier that to my tach wire on my viper. should I be watching out for a shock on this?


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

AKAMacC said:


> thank you for the warning! so the speed sensor wire i should watch out for or the coil package one? I'm assuming I take my center console apart where my shifter is and look for a dark green/brown wire and soldier that to my tach wire on my viper. should I be watching out for a shock on this?


no that wire is low voltage, the older cars use the coil package that would kick you hard. Not sure where yours is, you can follow it from the tranny inside the car but yeah it will be at the brain.


----------

